#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Help to identify a ring found while metal detecting.

## timmay13

I was wondering if anyone has any info on this ring or maybe who the face is on the ring and what the symbols are. Thank you in advance help with it.

My friend dug this ring while metal detecting on Oct 24, 2011 in Southern Ontario.
Ring Composition: Unknown
Non Magnetic
Height: 30mm (1.18")
Diameter: 30mm (1.18")
Weight: 40.8 Grams (1.44 oz.)



Close up of the symbols on the face of the ring from top going clockwise: Will be continued on additional posts:




Additional posts to follow.

----------


## timmay13

Continuation of close-ups of symbols:







Continued on next thread.

----------


## timmay13

Continuation of close-up pics:




Here is another example of the ring I was able to find on a different forum. Nothing was known of the ring then. This ring in the pics below was found in 2009 by another individual not known by me. S you can see in the pics...the face of the ring has been damaged.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

I always love mysteries like these. They adda certain spice to life.  :Smile: 

As for the symbols, I see some that vaguely resemble astrological symbols, but nothing I've seen before. The symbols (obviously) indicate an occult nature. Judging by the picture of a face at the center, it is an object of a very specific or small cult, as these objects would not normally carry (that personified) faces. Likelyhood would have it that the man is the leader/archmage or whatever the group may have called him. Seeing that it is broken, and abandoned, I'd say the wearer of the ring either left the cult, or the cult itself was destroyed. 

Now speaking of cults: Even though I'm an occultist does not mean I'm in a cult. I have friends that practice, sure, but we never resort to the group psychology seen in many cults.

As to it's purpose, it may just be a sigil, or in fact an enchanted talisman. If it is indeed enchanted, have you (or your friend) carry it on their person for a day (yes this can be dangerous) and see what change comes your way. This is always a foolproof method if you don't recognize the symbology or were never a member of the cult specifically. 

Hope this helped.

----------


## timmay13

Thank you for your reply. I gave my friend similar advice but I do not think he is willing to carry the ring for an extended amount of time without any understanding of what its purpose is. I can not say that I blame him.  :Smile: 

I find it interesting that there is another post on a different forum from 2009 requesting information on the same ring. The other poster states they found it in a culvert. No mention of location though as it would of been helpful to see if maybe it was close to the other. My friend states that the ring seems to be well made. When he dug it it was reading in the silver / gold range with a bounce to aluminum on his detector. Really makes me wonder what metal it is made from. There is no corrosion or rust of any type on the ring with are usually indications of higher end metals. 

Since there is another ring that has been found...I can conclude that the ring is not unique but the fact that I have yet to discover any info on it it most likely is rare. Not saying it is valuable, but rare. I hope to discover further info on it and if I do I will be sure to share it with the forum. I look forward to seeing if anyone else has any input on it.

Thank you again.

----------


## routeeleven

Research "occult symbols"

I recognize this
http://symboldictionary.net/?p=1080

and
http://symboldictionary.net/?p=1438

? 

Good luck. Very eerie. I can't see it being good.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Bottom picture has the symbol for jupiter (planet) Same symbol in alchemy for lead.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-liDcjHqqQO...bol.svg.hi.png

Another is for Sagittarius (constellation/horoscope) Same symbol for Iron in alchemy.

http://www.symbols.com/pics/big/15/1510.gif

Another is for Neptune (planet) Or it could be mercury, how angular the shape is is an artists choice:

http://www.ftschool.org/fourth/scien...une_symbol.gif

http://chemistry.about.com/od/period...ymbol.--TT.htm

This one's for Lead:

http://chemistry.about.com/od/period...ymbol.--SE.htm

This one's for Zinc:

http://chemistry.about.com/od/period...cal-Symbol.htm

I also vaguely recognize the Triangle with a P attached to it as either a symbol of distillation/purification or sealing. I'm pretty sure it's the first one though.

The cross should be a symbol for earth as well. If you wish, I can also tell the 'symbolic' meaning of the elements themselves. Beyond just the elements or planets. :P

Look close at this picture. ***Number 11 reads 'sugar' and looks to be the multi-portioned circle seen in one of the pics.*** (that observation is not valid, sorry) Number 9 reads 'Arsenic' and has one of the symbols depicted. The simple circle-cross symbol can also bee seen labeled as 'Sorrel' in number 13.

http://chemistry.about.com/od/period...ls-in-1775.htm

I'll let you know if I can recall anything more. :P (PS: this is kinda fun!)

----------


## timmay13

Thank you everyone for all your input. When researching a symbol...is it common practice for the symbols to have some sort of variation. Should they be looked at kind of like an artists interpretation of the symbol. I'm very new to alchemy and occult study. I do find it very interesting. Finding an exact match for the symbols seems to be a very difficult search indeed.

I do wish there was some knowledge as to who the individual is on the ring. That would surely make the research much easier. Maybe I will try and see if there was any occult references for Beamsville Ontario Canada. That is the location the ring was uncovered.

I thank you again for all the help and I'm relaying all the information to the rings owner.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Ok, Well, seeing the symbols, it's definitely made by or for an alchemical purpose. And yes, symbol variation is *quite* common among alchemists, because alchemy, being passed through the generations by mouth, result in varied symbolism an meaning often with the same root. So yes, slight variation is plausible. 

Looking at the ring itself and acknowledging the type of inscription on it, I would say it is used in the transformation of the self in some way, or as a 'tool' in an entirely separate transformation process. In the case of it being a tool, you have nothing to worry about. In the case of it being enchanted just for 'transformation' we still don't know to what, or to what degree, so that could be a tad dangerous. 

Quite an awesome find, I've had a lot of fun researching this. If you ever need more info just let me know. I'm working on a synopsis of what the initial inscription says, or 'entails', but that may take a bit longer still and possibly some more photos for me to work off of.

----------


## timmay13

Thank you for the information. If there is any other info I can supply. Let me know and I will contact my friend to see if I can get it. We live aprox 10 hours (800 klm / 500 miles apart) I wish I could have the ring in hand to better answer questions but I will do what I can.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Getting there with the deciphering. I should have a complete description of the meaning of the face of the ring by the weekend. Is there any possibility you have more pictures of the band of the ring? Are there any inscriptions on the inside?

This is the only other time (outside of my own work) that I've seen a piece that uses even a rudimentary concept of alchemic enchantment. 

Excited to learning more about this.  :Smile:  Thanks for bringing this up!

----------


## Cypress

you know the thing the worries me the most about this ring is that there is a definate face on the ring. it was brought up earlier that it may be a leader of a group or something (and personally the face gives me an ugly feeling creepy lol) but the alchemical symbolism makes it seem even more strange. why would someone want to put a specific persons image on such a ring if it was intended for transformation of whom ever owns it? So it does make it seem more likly to be tied with a group, and that another ring that was found with the same images but in a (possibly) different location means it obviously isnt a one of a kind. So what would be super cool is if it was planted to be an anchor for the persons soul to attach to and that after death they would posses the wearers body and take them over and regain life in this new time!!!! but imma gonna stick with the cult thing that specializes in universal or alchemy of the mind or something of the sort. lol. cant wait to hear what y'all figure out on this!

----------


## timmay13

I talked with the current owner of the ring. There are no other symbols on the ring itself except for the three shown on the side of the ring and the symbols on the face of the ring. There are no markings on the inside of the ring. No hallmarks or possible metal comp markings either. 

When looking at the ring. Would the Saw tooth pattern that encircles the face of the ring hold any significance besides ornamental? I was also wondering about the color scheme with a white face on a red background. If the face did not look sinister I would think it was kind of a heaven and hell motif.

I was also curios if the number of symbols had any meaning. I have seen other items that had varying numbers of symbols that make up a circle. Sorry for asking so many questions but I guess I won't learn if I do not ask.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

All the questions are completely justifieable. Though as I look into this more, the more I realize that three of the figures are not in any alchemical doctorine I've seen, so now I may begin to consider the possiblity that it's just random or made up symbols or sigils. 

Either way, yes, the number can have an impact on the meaning, or at least the way the figure's symbolism is bonded together. Once I'm done with a full analysis we should be able to see:

-The meaning of the face. (numbers considered)
-Coded possibilities
-Incantation (yes, sometimes alchemic enchantments are bound by latin incantations.)
-Final analysis: weather it's legit or just some crazy mans yammerings. 

Hope this helps. I'm actually gonna whip up some graphs in photoshop too so that way you can better see the orderrole of the ring. And yes, I plan on making these graphs as humerous as possible, so don't be surprised if you see random squirrels attatched to it.  :Big Grin: 

Any questions you have I will do my best to answer before issuing the final analysis.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

So Here is the final analysis. Below is a diagram IÃ¢â¬â¢ve put together and numbered each of the symbols. This way I can just refer to the number instead of trying to describe the symbol. Yes, I know the symbols are messy. Yes, I also know my diagram is crooked. And yes, I know I put a Ã¢â¬Ëme gustaÃ¢â¬â¢ face with a squirrel on it in place of the persons. But now, Down to business.



The Band diagram:



*Recipe*

First analysis is assuming the reagents and symbols are for a recipe. Here they are, assuming the order of the symbols starts from the temple of the figures head. The direct center is in between the two red Ã¢â¬ËarrowedÃ¢â¬â¢ symbols where a red star is indicated. 

1)	Balsamic Vinegar (liquid) CH3COOH
2)	Menstruum (liquid) Solvent
3)	Arsenic (applied to fire? Unsure.) As
4)	Salt (aqueous) NaCl + H2O
5)	Sal Armoniac (Solid/dust) NH4Cl
6)	Lead (Molten) Pb
7)	Sorrel (European plant)
8)	Lead (solid) Pb
9)	Zinc (aqueous) Zn + H2O
10)	Mercury (burnt remains of) Hg
11)	Sulfur (gaseous) S2
12)	Iron (solid) Fe
13)	Menstruum (liquid) solvent
14)	Air (assumed reaction with CO2)
15)	Tin (Liquid) Sn
16)	Brimstone (essentially powdered or solid Sulfur) S2

Ok, so looking at this, itÃ¢â¬â¢s very hard to tell what is a reactant and a product. I would assume it is an order of what should be added to produce an unsaid product, but again, there is not enough information to be sure. At best this would be a list of ingredients, leaving the product as well as essential process left unsaid. For this reason, I doubt itÃ¢â¬â¢s a recipe, but here it is anyway. Another thing to consider is the band, as in where it fits into the formula. It _could_ indicate that it is both a precursor or closer, but this would be *far* more likely if it is in the form of a spell, not a recipe. Either way, hereÃ¢â¬â¢s the alignment of the band:

1)	Sorrel (European Plant)
2)	Brimstone (powder or solid) S2
3)	Salt (aqueous) NaCl + H2O

No having looked over the Ã¢â¬ËrecipeÃ¢â¬â¢ on the band, it doesnÃ¢â¬â¢t look like any audible solution. Likely hood would have it that if this portion is indeed a recipe, it is for incense or a sachet. Nothing I would use though, the fumes from that would be highly hallucinatory. 

*Symbolism*

In checking out the symbolism of the various parts, we should be able to distinguish a purpose for the ring. IÃ¢â¬â¢ll list the various symbolisms, and then how they fit together at the end. Starting, of course, with the face of the ring.

1)	Refinement, change.
2)	Balance, duality, parts of a whole.
3)	Masculinity, Potency.
4)	Preservation, blessing.
5)	Congealing, flexability.
6)	Darkness, Prime, base. 
7)	Parental affection.
8)	Darkness, Prime, base.
9)	Migration, Joining.
10)	Teaching, Creation.
11)	Multiplicity, aspiration.
12)	Strength, Masculinity.
13)	Consumption, Dispersing.
14)	Expose, become visible.
15)	Life, Group instinct.
16)	Greater Wrath, Hell.

What it could mean:

Putting it all together makes it read something like:

To obtain change [refinement] you must balance the parts of the whole. Defend your honor, but remain open to the power of the Darkness [perhaps a deity, the group]. This darkness [deity of darkness] will join, teaching the mass of itÃ¢â¬â¢s strength, becoming a part of you, and becoming a [visible] part of [the groups] life, to lifeÃ¢â¬â¢s [worldÃ¢â¬â¢s] end. 

Looking at it, it definitely resorts to the same Ã¢â¬ËgroupÃ¢â¬â¢ philosophy seen before. ItÃ¢â¬â¢s definitely an artifact of a group or cult, explaining the multiple rings, and the man on the center is either the high priest, or is believed to be of the Ã¢â¬ËdeityÃ¢â¬â¢ mentioned earlier. I donÃ¢â¬â¢t understand cult logic too well, but either way, the man was persuasive. 

*Symbolism: Part 2*

Now IÃ¢â¬â¢m gonna look at the sides of the ring. It would seem it would be a beginning and ending phrase, and the way it is symmetrical around the face, indicates that it is more likely a blessing, as would the recipe implement of incense indicate. 

1)	Parental Affection.
2)	Greater wrath, Hell.
3)	Preservation, Blessing.

Not too many ways to look at that.

What it could mean:

Putting that together makes it read something like:

The father [of darkness] gives his greater wrath [blessing] to preserve you. 

Interesting. But yea, definitely a cult path, probably satanic or intentionally dark. Fitting anyway, because the ring itself looks creepy. Looking at the general other features and the circular nature it could ensue a completion of a ritual or circle, and the ropeÃ¢â¬â¢d design is a bit more to show the tight-knit aspects of the group. 

*As an Incantation:*

As an incantation, it would be traditionally recited to bring about an effect sealed within the ring. In retrospect of what I have already said, if it is an incantation it is an activation to a dark blessing. If chosen to be spoken, it should be said in three parts like the inscriptions on the ring. Presumably, the ring would also be worn when activating. 

1)	Virdesrile (Vir-des-real-ae)
2)	Abyssus (Ab-yiss-us)
3)	Reservo (Res-aer-voe)

Part 2:

1)	Vinyard (Veen-Yard) lol, pretty much English
2)	Acctum (ak-toom)
3)	Arsenicum (Ar-sen-E-coom)
4)	Reservo (Res-aer-voe)
5)	Solvo (Saul-voe)
6)	Caliga (Ca-lee-gah)
7)	Virdesrile (Vir-des-real-ae)
8)	Caliga (Ca-lee-gah)
9)	Nix Alba (obvious)
10)	Calx (obvious)
11)	Inciter (Een-cite-aer)
12)	Ferrum (obvious)
13)	Acctum (ak-toom)
14)	Aer (air)
15)	Stannum (obvious)
16)	Abyssus (ab-yiss-us)

Part 3:

1)	Virdesrile (Vir-des-real-ae)
2)	Abyssus (Ab-yiss-us)
3)	Reservo (Res-aer-voe)

Please, I would advise not testing the incantation. I know I have listed it, but that is only because I went on a research rampage. In turn, I hope this helps with what youÃ¢â¬â¢re trying to find.

*Conclusion:*

In list form, hereÃ¢â¬â¢s what we know for sure:

-It belonged to a cult, small or large.
-Man on the front is a leader or precieved diety.
-The cult is of an obvious dark nature.
-It would seem the basis of said cult is to almost _not_ be destroyed in an apocalyptic type event to serve a greater Ã¢â¬ËevilÃ¢â¬â¢ or darkness. As is , I wonÃ¢â¬â¢t jump to assumptions as to the origin of the diety.
-The ring itself is to bind the wearer to the Ã¢â¬ËleaderÃ¢â¬â¢ so if by the small chance it is _not_ enchanted, it would act only as a symbol of alligence. 
-If it is enchanted it is to protect from an Ã¢â¬Ëend of daysÃ¢â¬â¢ event as well as open the wearer to perceived Ã¢â¬ËdarkÃ¢â¬â¢ teachings.

This is quite common of cults, to be based around a single event or idea, rather than a coven, which would conduct only general magic, ritual, ect. 

Hope this helped. Oh, and as to that Ã¢â¬ËnumberÃ¢â¬â¢ question you had. It can have an impact, but only in the way the perceived incantation or symbolism is put together or read.

Hope this helped! If you have any questions let me know, IÃ¢â¬â¢ll do my best to answer!

----------


## Iza

The ring is just that a ring, no hidden meaning no great find and no reason to do all that research. The guy is probably laughing at you, he doesn't care.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

I actually have been interested in metal detecting, do you have a forum or blog that I could check out? Thanks!

I'm glad I was able to help. It's very rare that more 'alchemical' questions pop up that I get to answer, and it is a very enjoyable to share my talents with others. 

To Iza: Yes, there is always the possibility that the ring is a mere object of chance, with just some fun looking symbols thrown on it. However, weather my diagnosis is wrong or not, it is in the eye of the treasure hunter where an object's value is found. If there is ever an option to accept a ring as a mere object, or as an object of potential power, I sure as hell would choose power. In anycase, weather enchanted or not, it would have a more awesome story to be able to say from a specific view.  :Smile: 

Given the choice between mundane and exciting, I will always choose exciting. 

It's been a pleasure working with you Timmay13, if you have any more questions or awesome finds be sure to let me know, I would love to examine it for you. 

-Mord

----------


## Drunk

Wow...I'm impressed with the amount of work you put into the response AlchemicEnchanter. 

I have to say, I admire anyone willing to put so much time and effort into something to help someone else. Very nice. While not my own 'cup of tea', I am glad you were able to help the querent and hopefully, help him his find his answer.  :Smile:

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Yea... My study of the occult all began with the study of cryptology, so deciphering scripts is nothing new to me. I've really enjoyed this one though, gave me an opportunity to use more of my alchemic knowledge that is left otherwise unseen on this forum.

On another note, I thought the realm of alchemic enchantment was restricted to my family, but apparently not. The system used on this one was very rudimentary however, because if an alchemic enchantment is done properly, no inscriptions are necessary. (and if an inscription _is_ necessary it will never exceed 3 figures.) It's just interesting to know that it's not just my family that carried this idea.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Awesome! Thanks! I live in Michigan, So I'll have to take advantage of that.  :Smile:  Actually, I'm only about a half hour away from the lake Michigan coastline, so this should be fun.  :Smile:

----------


## Cypress

Hey, Alchemic enchanter do you have any recomendations on books or media that would be useful or interesting to read in the same area that you have used for the research you did for the ring? books on symbolism and alchemy and so on? i would be very interested in some good books on that subject. i realize it may not be the bast place for this post but it kinda goes with the ring research you did. lol. 
and Iza; was it really worth your time to put that post up? come on even if it was a fake it was still interesting to look into the various symbolisms and what they could possibly mean. and AlchemicEnchanter did a damn good job at that research.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Well some of my favorite books are:

-The Professor of Secrets: It's more of an overview of alchemical/medical history, again a _very_ large mixture of superstition and science. Definitely applies.

-Another book which I cannot remember the title of. I'll post it when I have access to the book again. As is, I only have a small portion of my library here with me at college, so many of my books still reside at home. The particular book I'm thinking of shows the various approaches to alchemy from a cultural standpoint, and how the goals and methods differ. 

-As for straight up symbolism, I've never actually found any good books that weren't personal. As is every alchemist had a a different set of codes for specific alchemical processes, and being passed only through generations (closely guarded secrets) there is a wide variance of symbols and meanings. The best thing to do is go onto Google image search and find alchemical symbols. You find what works for you as an alchemist, and stick to that set of symbols. The difficulty of this is that there being so much variance, it essentially all comes down to the root of the symbols. I could disclose my personal alchemical alphabet, however this would go against my oaths, as it is very specific to my families branch of work. 

Sorry, this post probably didn't help, but theres not much to tell. My actual alchemical skills are very limited. I understand the language, and the applications more favoring the occult side of things, ie: alchemic enchantment. 

Another good thing I would recommend is searching for alchemical pictures online and meditation on them. Some alchemists chose to conceal their recipes in elaborate pictures, and once you have a good grasp on base symbolism, can read pictures the same as you would a book.

I actually made a wooden chest that I covered in alchemical pictures. It looks very epic. Originally it was to hold all my occult books, but now the chest is far too small so I'm working on a large old steamer trunk I'm restoring. 

Enough rambling. I'm sure I wasn't helpful in the least, but honestly beyond the history of alchemy, much can be learned from pictures. Track patterns and symbolic meaning. That should give you a good start/glimpse into the world of the alchemist.

----------


## Belasko

Yeah, after being with the OTO for many years it isn't a masonic ring, no OTO, no Knight Of Templar, Nada. The bum was full of it and made Al Enchant look like a fool. The ring wasn't found in the ground, that is a piece of jewelry, probably from an occult shop. The face I have seen before. It was made and who ever did it just threw every fucking symbol they could think of. There's a lot of self made orders of fucking assholes that have rings made. "Oh look we have a Magick Coven."

----------

